
Forget daylight saving, we should adopt a single, universal time, scientists say - Huhty
http://www.sciencealert.com/forget-daylight-savings-adopt-a-single-universal-time-system
======
adamkruszewski
It would make my life at least in some areas easier. The problem I see is how
to buy into the idea people who doesn't interact with different time zones at
all (and probably that's most people)? It doesn't add them any value and
transition would just provide additional hurdle. So where is value for them,
how to buy them in?

------
chmaynard
Why wait for the rest of humanity? I decided to try out universal timekeeping
myself. I'm setting my clocks to UTC (GMT). My calendar is next..

------
morg123
I agree with the universal time, seems legit. I don't know about a new
calendar. I suppose it would work though.

